# Leveling Blocks?



## onthecoach (Sep 16, 2006)

It seems like the simplest situations cause the biggest headaches:  :dead: 

What do you all like to use under your hydraulic levelors when parking on anything but pavement, i.e gravel, grass, asphalt? :question: 

I have some pressure treated wood blocks that I have been using for years, but they are HEAVY and tend to split.  Then I have to go out and buy more wood and cut it and screw an eye-bolt into it and that was all well and good when I had a house and a garage full of power tools  !!  

I have seen all these nice YELLOW ones in a nice - neat case advertised on the Camping World website, but they have very mixed reviews...seem the tend to break on the very surfaces that you need to use them.  :8ball: 

So---what does everybody out there use??? :question: 

Thanks!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 16, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

Lynn,I use Lynx Leverlers with my fifth wheel.  I used to use wood, but got tired of finding a place to store it and keeping the wood clean.  The one thing about the Lynx is that under my front jacks, they do tend to conform to the ground if I am not on hard surface.  They have straghtened back out so far.  When I am in that situation, I do still use wood.You can get them in a 4 pack or 10 pack and they interlock so you can make a pyramid to drive up on.  The 10 pack comes in a nylon bag for easy and neat storage.  The are rated to support 40,000lb.


----------



## Bush70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

If you can find plastic spools, the kind wire or plastic pipe would come on cut the ends off and use the disc. They work great, are light and probably free. I had one on bad ground and it got all bent out of shape. I thought it was a goner but it straightened right out. Electric Co. , Cabel TV etc. are some suggestion. I get mine from rolls of plastic pipe.
Good Luck


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 17, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

Thanks, GTS!  I'll check them out!


----------



## hertig (Sep 17, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

I used the yellow levellers with my 5th wheel.  On a gravel surface, a couple of them broke with only perhaps 2000 pounds or so on them, so I'm not sure about that 40,000 rating.  Plus, they are not much bigger than the foot plate of the hydrolic jack.  When I got the motorhome, I got the the big yellow plastic squares from camping world (RKRP is the mfg).  They worked pretty good until I got to one place which used really crappy asphalt.  The surface was pretty well pitted from leveling jacks.  One bent pretty good but did not break and i'll bet it is still be usable (might have to put it upside down the next time I use it).  Another punched through the asphalt.  That one is still in the hole, bent into a bowl, but still not broken  

So the plastic ones are great for smooth, hard ground.  I'm going to have to come up with something else or additional for soft or curvy ground.


----------



## onthecoach (Sep 18, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

Thanks, John....yes, this is what I am talking about....if we only parked on concrete, we would not have a problem.  But, more often than not, we are parking on gravel or asphalt or grass....THIS is when we REALLY need something good and solid.  

The reviews of the yellow levelors from CW all have the same prob....they all work on concrete type surfaces, but most were complaining that they did not work that well on the other surfaces!


----------



## hertig (Sep 18, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

Mine worked fine on good, smooth asphalt.  The problem I had was on crappy asphalt which was already pocked with levelling jack marks.  I would be leary about using them on sand or soft ground too.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 18, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

Well, here is my two cents worth.  l carry a couple (four) old flat hard floater type tiles that were used on my new kitchen flooring (extra left over).  If I am on grass or sand, I put them underneath the yellow levelers.  It keeps the based reasonably sound and it does not sink as much with rain, etc.  I, too, found the yellow levelers had a tendancy to sink a little  more if there was nothing underneath to support them a little.  It worked just great last winter on sand based in South Texas.  I think the key is having a sound based to put them on.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 18, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

The Lynx Levelers that I am talking about are not yellow.  They are orange squares.  You can stack them like lego blocks into pyramids, planks, or what ever you need.  There is even a chock block that fits into the others so you have something to back into you if you like.  

The only time I had problems was when I was in a pasture field for a "dry camping weekend" and I put my front jacks on ONE section, should have used more.  My trailer has 2,600lb. of tounge weight.  40,000lb. is what they say in their ad.  Again, not yellow.


----------



## ARCHER (Sep 19, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

Senior moment......my levelers are "orange".  Wife always said I was color blind....guess I am.  Anyway, they work the same way no matter what color they are.  Yes, like legos.


----------



## hertig (Sep 20, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

Mine (from fifth wheel days) are yellow, and although they do interlock like legos, I don't think they can handle anywhere near 40,000 pounds.  Probably not even 4000 pounds


----------



## Poppa (Sep 21, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

I gave up on the plastic stuff. I went to a steel fab shop and had 4 pieces of 3/8" steel plate cut 12 inches in diameter and had a hole drilled in them for a small shackle the I run a piece of 1/4 polly rope through to pull them out of the sand or mud at times. they weigh 12 lbs each very compact and I don't think you will be breaking them


----------



## hertig (Sep 21, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

Wow, poppa, that sounds like it would do the trick.  I wonder if cutting a big hole in the center (much smaller than the jack pad, of course    ) would reduce the weight?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 22, 2006)

Re: Leveling Blocks?

I recently saw a couple with two 2 x 12 treated boards that were as long as their MH was wide.  They slipped the boards under the jacks (front and back) when they stopped.  When they packed up, the boards had a rack in their basement that held them up against the inside wall all the way across.  I believe they had mounted a handle on each end of the boards for handling.


----------

